# New island...Say what?!?



## Schick702

Have any of you seen this? Kind of want to drive down and see it. 

https://pilotonline.com/news/local/...cle_dbf266d9-5991-586c-8209-8ec6f24a01ee.html


----------



## bronzbck1

Shark infested island with dangerous rip currents go for it


----------



## Guest

Never saw anything like that before.


----------



## cooper138

bronzbck1 said:


> Shark infested island with dangerous rip currents go for it


 heard its full of shells, only thing I saw was a bunch of Nope between us and the island. I would be sketched out taking a kayak to it.


----------



## lurebuilder

Cape Point.....Changes constantly. The sandbar covers completely with water at high tide sometimes.


----------



## oldguy

It should be named in honor of one who posts here frequently and is a friend to all of us - Dabig2na Island


----------



## Schick702

Looks like it will be full of flounder?.....and sharks!


----------



## DaBig2na

oldguy said:


> It should be named in honor of one who posts here frequently and is a friend to all of us - Dabig2na Island


Really now ole guy... now why would someone want to go do all that? 

It does however look like my bicep, triceps and forearm. Like everything else on the 2na they're much bigger than average.


----------



## oldguy

More info than us straight guys care to know there, Popeye.


----------



## DaBig2na

oldguy said:


> More info than us straight guys care to know there, Popeye.


Dude, you're the one who brought my name up..You seem to like doing it too.... I'm beginning to think you have a Man Crush on me... 

Yeah , lots of married scout leaders say they're straight .... Guess why they changed all the rules too. That's Right up with all the ones who post on CL.. I seem to recall you saying something about Drum Guys and a Rainbow in one of your previous posts.
You're really making it obvious...

I couldn't be a scout in today's Scouts anyway ... They forbid playing Varsity Football, Flying or Rodeo
I bet you've ridden a few bulls rodeoing haven't you oldguy ?

Probaly need to stay On Topic discussing the sandbar at The Point.


----------



## Guest

So, back to Cape Point. What effect will that structure have on fishing ?


----------



## Schick702

I see an increase of flounder and sharks on either end of the openings. As for drum fishing....Im not sure


----------



## dena

All that replenished beach sand had to end up somewhere.


----------



## DaBig2na

I think it affected the Drum compared to last year and the year before. Sooner or later a storm will push it all back...
Watched several guys kayak over to it in the spring as well as some " not so smart"people wade out there to it.... 
Had I brought a kayak I'd have done the same thing during the day. Not a chance at night!


----------



## aln

Looks like from the overhead pic there is some shoaling starting to appear to the north of the island off the point ?? Good place for the Buxton Beach sand to land this fall ...


----------



## Bosco

oldguy said:


> It should be named in honor of one who posts here frequently and is a friend to all of us - Dabig2na Island


Maybe Big Ego Island, certainly bigger than average.


----------



## Jollymon

Bosco said:


> Maybe Big Ego Island, certainly bigger than average.


Your pushing the envelope, opcorn:


----------



## Bosco

Jollymon said:


> Your pushing the envelope, opcorn:


Ah, come on, Jolly, just kidding.


----------



## sand flea

That story is showing up all over social media. Great full-sized image here. If you really want to get a sense of the river of sand pouring to the south, go to https://earthengine.google.com/timelapse/ and type Cape Hatteras into the white box in the upper lefthand corner where it says "Search for Places." After you're done with that, drag up to Oregon Inlet...holy crap that inlet is trying hard to close itself.


----------



## Guest

Schick702 said:


> I see an increase of flounder and sharks on either end of the openings. As for drum fishing....Im not sure


Interesting. So, it's sort of acting like a giant Slough, in some ways.


----------



## Adam

That's really neat Flea, and check out Hatteras inlet as well! 

As far as that island, I remember wading out much, much further, to reach less real estate years ago. Day or night, the fish were there. Ocracoke same story, it used to be a 200 yard walk to the bar at night. Funny how you don't really worry about sharks when you're trying to land big drum with waves crashing in your face.


----------



## Mr. Crab

Adam said:


> That's really neat Flea, and check out Hatteras inlet as well!
> 
> As far as that island, I remember wading out much, much further, to reach less real estate years ago. Day or night, the fish were there. Ocracoke same story, it used to be a 200 yard walk to the bar at night. Funny how you don't really worry about sharks when you're trying to land big drum with waves crashing in your face.


Pretty funny, I remember doing things I wouldn't even consider now. It's not that the conditions have changed; I'd like to think I'm smarter. I can remember many a time though, going out to the second, and sometimes third bar with a pocket full of bait. Sometimes I couldn't touch bottom. Not on a dare these days. Can't even imagine wading across to the island, interesting as it is.


----------



## Garboman

Drum island was named back in February by me and Red Head. People that call it anything else are too late. Drum Island.

Perhaps it will connect on day, good shot for it with new Buxton Beach replenishment underway.

Island now does not wash over at high tide, unless there is a 40 MPH SE or SW Blow.

Kayak needed or surfboard. I know Drum fishermen who have yakked out there and caught Drum, but also have yakked out there and been covered up with 8 foot Sandbars.

You can swim over at low tide and make it during the day. When tide is coming in and the current picks up perhaps you can make it back to the Point, perhaps not.

People who are wading swimming out to it now, are not as familiar with the local Owners of the Point as the Drum fishermen are.


----------



## aln

Garboman;Perhaps it will connect on day said:


> I thought the same thing. Looking at the way that hooks coming out looks perfect to catch the Buxton sand that's gonna be washed down the beach by the northerly winds. On the bad side it might block some of the sand being brought in by the southerly's that would generally nourish the point. Don't matter .. will always be a special place.


----------



## fishinbob

Maybe I'm a huge wimp, but you guys are insane for wading out to 2nd and 3rd bars haha. Whenever I fish from the surf at dawn, I don't even go knee deep because of sharks. I love to hear stories about wading out to unknown territory to fish. 

I could definitely see how that area is good for flounder. The article said pretty big rays lurk around there too. My question is, how come sharks like to prowl around that area? Do they like the structure that the sandbar gives them?


----------



## Ronald H Levine

What could go wrong!

Alternatively, I'd like to be able to make that 200 yard cast! That is after I learn to surf cast.

Ronald


----------



## lurebuilder

Copied this from a post they made on facebook yesterday

Hatteras Island Rescue Squad
20 hrs · 
As the newly formed island off Cape Point in Buxton grows in publicity it is important to remember that it becomes unaccessible as the tide begins to come in and the current rips through the channel at a dangerous speed. We highly recommend that visitors and residents do not attempt to wade or swim to the island.

This afternoon we assisted 5 people off the island when they became stranded as the tide began to rise and the current in the channel became too dangerous to cross without injury. Thankfully, we were able to get all that needed assistance off the island before injury could occur.

As always please remain vigilant of your surroundings on the beach and while in the ocean. This includes knowing the tide tables of the area you are visiting.


----------



## retired

Ignorant people do stupid things....chalk one more up...


----------



## Jollymon

If you stop facilitating there rescue, natural selection will take over. End of Problem.


----------



## Lipyourown

Pffffffft, before the stripers got wiped out south of the Chesapeake we'd wade out at the Point in the middle of the night, during a north easter, in the middle of January, in jeans, neck deep praying the hammerheads that would cut an adult bull in half didn't spy our scent. Fat guys like 2na had waaaaaaaaay too much drag and couldn't handle the rip so they'd tell us all about the changing point and dangerous skates once we returned from world class, can't describe fishing. But he's smart (and fat) so watch out, watch your chicken nuggets and never assume you know what is going on without his guidance, soy sauce and hot mustard.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez

If too many people have to be removed, look out for more laws to be put in place.


----------



## lurebuilder

dirtyhandslopez said:


> If too many people have to be removed, look out for more laws to be put in place.


Thats what worries me the most.


----------



## Papa-T

Yep, can't fix stupid. Even with duck tape.


----------



## Hikes run

Like everything else in the world nothing stays the same forever. The point has been, and will, continue to change. It's just nature and there's no stopping it. More folks coming to see it does equal more stupidity but the novelty will ware off eventually. I think its just a matter of time before it fills in completely and there wont be an issue anymore. One good storm and that island could disappear faster than it arrived anyway. I must admit though the added real estate would be nice come fall drum season. Quarters were pretty close this spring with just the sliver to fish.


----------



## Jollymon

Papa-T said:


> Yep, can't fix stupid. Even with duck tape.


 But Duck Tape will make it harder for Stupid to breathe if applied correctly


----------



## RichLou

dirtyhandslopez said:


> If too many people have to be removed, look out for more laws to be put in place.


A very unfortunate factual statement.


----------



## RickR

the waters are receding like Waterworld, in reverse


----------



## Schick702

I have heard that some people are wading out there in waders. With that rip current and one bad step, you could fill your waders and you will be dragged under the water. I guess this is where natural selection kicks in....


----------



## Bosco

Jollymon said:


> If you stop facilitating there rescue, natural selection will take over. End of Problem.


That would only lead to more sharks coming in to feed.


----------



## joek

Any day now someone will build a condo on it.
Then get a govt grant to replenish the beach when it erodes.


----------



## dlpetrey

Just saw this morning where Fox News picked up the story.


----------



## Gorge

fishinbob said:


> Maybe I'm a huge wimp, but you guys are insane for wading out to 2nd and 3rd bars haha. Whenever I fish from the surf at dawn, I don't even go knee deep because of sharks. I love to hear stories about wading out to unknown territory to fish.
> 
> I could definitely see how that area is good for flounder. The article said pretty big rays lurk around there too. My question is, how come sharks like to prowl around that area? Do they like the structure that the sandbar gives them?



Sharks like to eat flounders and big rays


----------



## spydermn

2na, you need to not get so upset over the internetz! I know the internetz R SERUS BIDNES........but really


----------



## barthy

12pm Local news (Greensboro) covered the island for about 2 minutes. Reporter pronounced trough wrong.


----------



## RichLou

It's on CNN now as well. Finally not some Fake News lol


----------



## 23mako

It has now gone international: 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/travel/t.../New-island-appears-coast-North-Carolina.html


----------



## Mr. Crab

Wonderful. This ought to brings all the nuts at a dead run. Thank God for the PFA (Pedestrian Free Area) in the ORV only corridor.


----------



## lurebuilder

Mr. Crab said:


> Wonderful. This ought to brings all the nuts at a dead run. Thank God for the PFA (Pedestrian Free Area) in the ORV only corridor.


The fools still walk right past the signs. The NPS will make a killing off this from all the idiots driving out with no permit just to see it since its all over the news. Just saw it on out local station here in Richmond


----------



## sand flea

Oh lord. Now it's the top story on the Weather Channel's website. Enjoy the deluge of ding-dongs...


----------



## spydermn

Oregon Inlet Idiots FB page is gonna have some great new photos LOL


----------



## Mr. Crab

Aaand, they just removed the ORV only corridor. This could get interesting, even if super annoying.


----------



## cooper138

Mr. Crab said:


> Aaand, they just removed the ORV only corridor. This could get interesting, even if super annoying.


 pretty convient timing for that huh.


----------



## 23mako

The park service wants all the people in the world to come check it out...means more $$$ for the park!


----------



## RichLou

I still think letting natural selection take its course here, IS the best course of action lol


----------



## bronzbck1

Kind of ironic the Point has been open all year the first time since 2006 and there isn't anywhere to fish


----------



## huntinnc

The Brits have a better spin, lmao... http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/mystery-bermuda-triangle-deepens-dangerous-10714990


----------



## CalypsoNotch

bronzbck1 said:


> Kind of ironic the Point has been open all year the first time since 2006 and there isn't anywhere to fish


What do you mean there isn't anywhere to fish? Are that many people going out there to see a sand bar?


----------



## spydermn

huntinnc said:


> The Brits have a better spin, lmao... http://www.mirror.co.uk/news/world-news/mystery-bermuda-triangle-deepens-dangerous-10714990


Bermuda Triangle LOL

Call it what it is, the Graveyard of the Atlantic. It got its name for reasons like this specifically!


----------



## spydermn

You can see it forming all the way back in Feb 2017 Pretty cool


----------



## RichLou

The real question is, will it stay or will it go? Will it fill in and connect to the rest of the point? Will it create a better place to fish from? These are the REAL questions lol.


----------



## aln

If I was a bettin' man .. which I am, I'd say all that sand they pump around KDH .. along with the sand they put on the Buxton beach this summer will end up filling in and connecting up with the point .. and if you look at some of the overheads of the shoaling going on already then it's not that much of a stretch. Wouldn't surprise me if you will be able to drive over to Drum Island by October .. and the surf fishing there should be world friggin' class .. jmho


----------



## dena

They pump sand on the beaches from Sandy Hook, NJ on down to just above the point. It has to end up somewhere, and the point is as good a place as any.


----------



## 9 rock

There has been other bars there in the past that people waded to only to have to swim back , I think Drumdum it was Drumdum who said he's had to rescue more than one if not him it was someone else , now up north put on wet suits and flippers and actually fish floating in the water , how ever they ain't got those sharks in close and in numbers, you couldn't pay me to even yak out there either 

9


----------



## Hikes run

The wife just showed me another FB video of the point. Packed with people, vehicles, yaks, surfboards, four or five NPS vehicles with a couple of jet skis. What a circus.


----------



## phillyguy

RichLou said:


> The real question is, will it stay or will it go? Will it fill in and connect to the rest of the point? Will it create a better place to fish from? These are the REAL questions lol.


Looks like that process has started already, but the only thing you can count on is constant change.


----------



## Guest

9 rock said:


> now up north put on wet suits and flippers and actually fish floating in the water , how ever they ain't got those sharks in close and in numbers, you couldn't pay me to even yak out there either


They call that "Skishing" and those people are crazy, if you ask me !


----------



## kurazy kracka

do they pump sand on all those OBX beaches like they do up north?


----------



## Bosco

Are all the vehicles driving out to see Drum Island being ticketed that do not have ORV permits? If not, I predict that once all of this is over they will be hitting the fishermen hard to make up for lost revenues.


----------



## Papa-T

Well they should have to purchase the ORV permit like the rest of us. Of course your talking about the NPS. So who knows.


----------



## Gorge

kurazy kracka said:


> do they pump sand on all those OBX beaches like they do up north?


The northern OBX beaches can get nourishment whenever the towns want to pay for it. The NPS beaches have to jump through major permitting hoops to get sand pumped onto the beaches. Right now, the town of Buxton, just north of the point, is being nourished.


----------



## Thrifty Angler

It's considered to be owned by the State of North Carolina...for the moment. '
But that could change according to what was reported on the new today.
Story *here*. with *more detailed info here*.


----------



## RichLou

I read the same thing, once it if/when connects to the point will then be controlled by NPS


----------



## cooper138

Just read where some old ordinance was found out on the bar. Had to evacuate.


----------



## Hikes run

Yup, pictures look like its either a torpedo or large bomb of some sort. Been out there for a while too, all encrusted. Navy is said to be on the way. I've heard of using 1/4 sticks of dynamite to "float" fish but that's a little ridiculous.


----------



## bronzbck1

Training bomb for NPS all is well now


----------



## Bosco

I heard rumors that the Coast Guard and Navy were on the scene, can anyone confirm that?


----------



## Adam

Yep, device was removed and the beach has been re-opened.


----------



## phillyguy

..and the legend of Shelly Island grows.......I heard somebody found a chest that had "E. Teach" on it.


----------



## Catch This

Based on the latest aerial photo in IFP, it appears both ends are starting to shoal up potentially connecting back to the point.


----------



## Adam

Catch This said:


> Based on the latest aerial photo in IFP, it appears both ends are starting to shoal up potentially connecting back to the point.


If it does, it should be pretty good this fall.


----------



## Hikes run

Color me stupid but what "ISP"?


----------



## Catch This

IFP = Island Free Press


----------



## Hikes run

Thanks, I should have figured that out.


----------



## lurebuilder

Hikes run said:


> Thanks, I should have figured that out.


I didn't know what it was either.


----------



## Phillyfanatic

Silly questions, but how far a walk is it from the closest place you could park to the point where everyone fishes?


----------



## The Joker

A little over one mile.


----------



## CalypsoNotch

Phillyfanatic said:


> Silly questions, but how far a walk is it from the closest place you could park to the point where everyone fishes?


Worth the 50 dollar pass to me. Too far to carry crap in the sand


----------



## Phillyfanatic

Another silly question...I have a Toyota Highlander with all wheel drive...that's different from 4 wheel drive, correct? I wonder if I can take my Highlander out there. Thoughts?


----------



## Papa-T

Phillyfanatic said:


> Another silly question...I have a Toyota Highlander with all wheel drive...that's different from 4 wheel drive, correct? I wonder if I can take my Highlander out there. Thoughts?


Yes you can. You just need an ORV permit and air the tires down to around 20 lbs.


----------



## Russelpup

Disable TRAC and VSR . Enable 4WD . AIR DOWN , AIR DOWN . I have a rav4 , and was amazed how well it did in the sand .


----------



## RichLou

Russelpup said:


> Disable TRAC and VSR . Enable 4WD . *AIR DOWN , AIR DOWN *. I have a rav4 , and was amazed how well it did in the sand .


I have pulled many vehicles out when down on vacation, some rear wheel driver, some all wheel drive, and even 4 wheel drive that has not *air down!*


----------



## spydermn

looks like a zoo


----------



## retired

THANK YOU. I was going over in a couple weeks just for a day.......NOT happening. Thank you again. Looks like Myrtle Beach and all its glory.......screw that. JUST THINK what it will be like this fall.......


----------



## CalypsoNotch

retired said:


> THANK YOU. I was going over in a couple weeks just for a day.......NOT happening. Thank you again. Looks like Myrtle Beach and all its glory.......screw that. JUST THINK what it will be like this fall.......


I'm wondering if it's that bad during the week though. Like on a Tuesday or something.


----------



## spydermn

Just gonna have to fish the night shift, watch the sun rise and then go take a nap


----------



## CalypsoNotch

spydermn said:


> Just gonna have to fish the night shift, watch the sun rise and then go take a nap


Might need to add some ac to my tent


----------

